# PID Controller wanted.



## The Village Idiot (4/3/14)

I want to control my mash better(electric single vessel) and step mash would be nice so I was wondering is there anywhere you can purchase a PID Controller ready to plug and play at a reasonable price or maybe an electrically proficient AHB Member that might be interested in a project?? I would probably blow myself up so it may be better to source elsewhere.


Peter


----------



## Truman42 (5/3/14)

If you want plug and play I would go with Gryphon Brewings herm it controller. (No affiliation etc etc) At $349 its comparable to what you would spend if you built one youself. And if you only want it for controllling a single vessel then its spot on.

http://gryphonbrewing.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=78&products_id=512&osCsid=608met27m38vjkeubqs6rmufq7

A ramp soak pid is far from a plug and play beast. I still have to refer to the manual to remind myself what does what.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/3/14)

Have a look at brewpi

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/68118-brew-pi-ferment-control/


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/3/14)

The thing with brewpi is the algorithm used is geared around fermenting in a fridge, with a small heater to offset undershoots, I know there is a couple of threads over there on using for mash, but I think they have made some changes to the 'standard' configuration

ED: the BCS460 with SSR and sensor with the addition of a wifi adaptor, will do the job admirably and leave room for expansion, you would need a wireless pad or phone with browser, but nice GUI and easy to program once you get your head around basic setup. $350.00 would have you in the ball park also


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/3/14)

I had my brother, comp engineer/geek/smart guy look at brewpi for use in cheese making. His way of looking at brewpi was. " it will do more than you will ever even want it to do"...not hard to get it to what you want...it will even do things that some industrial controllers ( that he works on ) wont do.

You can buy a PID on ebay for $35 if you want.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/3/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> The thing with brewpi is the algorithm used is geared around fermenting in a fridge, with a small heater to offset undershoots, I know there is a couple of threads over there on using for mash, but I think they have made some changes to the 'standard' configuration


only if you want it to work like that


----------



## hotmelt (5/3/14)

This is going to start shipping this month for $224US
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brewbit/brewbit-model-t-wireless-temperature-controller


----------



## The Village Idiot (6/3/14)

That looks pretty flash hotmelt!!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/3/14)

Might be something here.

http://www.hongyiinc.com/P_L.ASP


----------



## AllenPivot (19/3/14)

Hey all Its great thread having nice information about PID controller i think A PID Controller is a system that automatically adjusts some variable to hold a measurement. ,.it attempts to minimize the error by adjusting the process control inputs.


----------



## dicko (19/3/14)

This guy is a member on here and has PID's and other bits.

http://www.brewrig.com.au/


----------



## Foxy74 (19/3/14)

I used Auber Instruments. Been awhile since I bought it but pretty sure it was this one http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=106


----------

